
Ideal HTTP Performance - josephscott
https://www.mnot.net/blog/2016/04/22/ideal-http
======
creshal
HTTP performance is one thing.

Making a blog use so much JS that browsers need 5+ seconds to load the site
another. Rendering text to images in client-side JS, WTF do you need to smoke
to think that's a good idea?!

~~~
yomism
The curious thing is that he chairs the IETF HTTP Working Group and is a
member of the W3C TAG.

Seeing this and how that blog loads make me afraid of the future of the web.

